# New halfmoon!



## .hawaii (Oct 8, 2011)

The owner of one of the Fish/Pet stores I go to just came back from Thailand today and brought along a ton of new bettas and flower horns! I snagged this beautiful 3 month old Halfmoon today. I named him squishy 











My girlfriend also picked up a beautiful Crowntail male. Ill take some pictures as soon as I get the chance


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow he is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow, he's amazing! Always loved the look of black halfmoons 

Can't wait for the pics of the crowntail


----------



## .hawaii (Oct 8, 2011)

thanks guys. at certain angles the green looks like a really nice blue


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Really pretty guy!!!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

nice! Very pretty! Post another pic!


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Omg so pretty!


----------

